# Deemed fit for work by SW. Appeal system



## chelsea (3 May 2011)

Hi, I have just been deemed "fit for work" by the medical review SW Dr under "other categories of work" can anyone advise me what "other categories" actually means? I am going to appeal this decision as I am unfit for work, I was told I can look for job seekers benefit/allowance is this means tested as my husband is on a pension. I have no other choice than to appeal the decision other wise I would not bother with it at all. Any advise would be appreciated, also can I look for the report from the deciding Dr/officer if so how do I do this.

Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 May 2011)

You will get a much better response to your question if you  the title of your post in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Any responses to posts with meaningless titles will be removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be deleted.

Brendan
Administrator


----------



## chelsea (3 May 2011)

sorry first time to use this will do better next time....


----------



## alaskaonline (4 May 2011)

Can I ask why you think you are unfit to work?


----------



## niceoneted (4 May 2011)

I would think that 'other categories of work' means that while you are unfit for the job you were previously working in and or qualied to do, you are not unfit for other areas of work.


----------



## Ildánach (4 May 2011)

chelsea said:


> Hi, I have just been deemed "fit for work" by the medical review SW Dr under "other categories of work" can anyone advise me what "other categories" actually means? I am going to appeal this decision as I am unfit for work, I was told I can look for job seekers benefit/allowance is this means tested as my husband is on a pension. I have no other choice than to appeal the decision other wise I would not bother with it at all. Any advise would be appreciated, also can I look for the report from the deciding Dr/officer if so how do I do this.
> 
> Thanks



Just as a point of information, Jobseekers Benefit is not means tested.  Jobseekers Allowance is.

"Other categories" of work could mean categories of work other than that which you usually did, but the meaning should be clear from the context of the form.

The test for Disability Allowance is that 



> "As a result of the condition the person is substantially restricted in  undertaking work which would otherwise be suitable having regard to the  person's age, experience and qualifications."


If you feel that you meet this test, then you have the right to appeal.  You should also consider whether the initial decision maker has all the relevant information, as they may be prepared to review their decision upon receipt of further relevant information/documentation.


----------



## mum2009 (4 May 2011)

I would suggest you appeal it.
Obtain a letter from your GP / consultant.
outline how you are unfit and wait for the appeal to come through


----------

